# Plug dishwasher into receptacle?



## lcf02139 (Jan 29, 2016)

I have a new dishwasher and the electrical cord will not reach the front of the unit. ( See Pic) 

Can I simply attach a regular plug so I can plug it into the GFCI receptacle under the sink?


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 29, 2016)

Mount that box into the wall, install an outlet, plug in the DW and have a beer.
Alternatively, install a longer cord on the DW and plug it in under the sink.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 30, 2016)

lcf02139 said:


> I have a new dishwasher and the electrical cord will not reach the front of the unit. ( See Pic)
> 
> Can I simply attach a regular plug so I can plug it into the GFCI receptacle under the sink?



Your previous connection was direct and can easily be replicated with a short piece of flex and three number 12's.

However, you can connect to a 20A GFI, but you'd do well to abandon the the existing run and safe it off below the floor.


----------



## lcf02139 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks. I will check into the flex and three number 12s Not sure what that means as I don't know much about electrical. 

As you can see in the photo, I do have an existing GFI under the sink, but I 'm not sure if it's 20A. I know that the GFI itself is only 15A. Not sure if the circuit is 20 or not.


----------



## lcf02139 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks. As you can see in the photo, I already have an outlet under the sink, so not sure if I need to install another with the existing dishwasher line. I don't think you can install an outlet behind the dishwasher and the existing line is too short to run under the sink.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 30, 2016)

lcf02139 said:


> Thanks. As you can see in the photo, I already have an outlet under the sink, so not sure if I need to install another with the existing dishwasher line. I don't think you can install an outlet behind the dishwasher and the existing line is too short to run under the sink.



12 is a wire size and is available in a multitude of colors, sold in generally ft. lengths, as is flex or 3 conductor MC cable.

However, if your new DW is a high end technical appliance, your existing single gang "J" box may be in the way of the appliances mechanics, and need to be removed, abandoned or relocated anyway.

By code a DW is supposed to be on a separate circuit and the practice of installing a recepticle behind and in the same compartment as the appliance, became, as these things evolve, an inconvenience.

Most DW are now factory equipped with there own cord and drilling a 2-1/2" hole in the bottom right corner of the sink base will afford easy access for the power, water and drain line.


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 30, 2016)

YES, you can install a receptacle behind a DW. It is becoming very common, although most DW cords I have seen will reach into the adjacent cabinet.


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 30, 2016)

*"By code a DW is supposed to be on a separate circuit"*

Can you cite this imaginary code?


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 30, 2016)

speedy petey said:


> YES, you can install a receptacle behind a DW. It is becoming very common, although most DW cords I have seen will reach into the adjacent cabinet.



Like I said the practice is inconvenient and I haven't accomplished it in 35yrs.
, because you could reach through the appliance electrical and hope the recepticle is accessible and you don't get electrocuted, find the service panel and hope the breakers are identified or just shut off the main, or just reach into the sink cabinet and unplug it.

I guess it depends upon if you are charging by the hour.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 30, 2016)

speedy petey said:


> *"By code a DW is supposed to be on a separate circuit"*
> 
> Can you cite this imaginary code?



You mean the code addressing kitchens, appliances and appliance receptacles?

I'll look and see why that "convenience" has been routinely extended to my customers.


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 30, 2016)

*"Like I said the practice is inconvenient and I haven't accomplished it in 35yrs.
, because you could reach through the appliance electrical and hope the recepticle is accessible and you don't get electrocuted, find the service panel and hope the breakers are identified or just shut off the main, or just reach into the sink cabinet and unplug it.

I guess it depends upon if you are charging by the hour. "*

No different than it being hardwired. 
Now sure what the charging by the hour comment has to do with it.


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 30, 2016)

*"You mean the code addressing kitchens, appliances and appliance receptacles?"*

No, the code that you said a DW must be on a dedicated circuit, just like I quoted before.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 30, 2016)

speedy petey said:


> *"Like I said the practice is inconvenient and I haven't accomplished it in 35yrs.
> , because you could reach through the appliance electrical and hope the recepticle is accessible and you don't get electrocuted, find the service panel and hope the breakers are identified or just shut off the main, or just reach into the sink cabinet and unplug it.
> 
> I guess it depends upon if you are charging by the hour. "*





speedy petey said:


> *No different than it being hardwired.
> Now sure what the charging by the hour comment has to do with it.*


*

Now I understand. It takes exactly the same time to remove the toekick panel, open the appliance "J" box, open and safe the electrical connection, remove the clasp nut and remove the conductors from the "J" box, as opening the cabinet door and removing the cord from the recepticle.

I see now why this was confusing;"I guess it depends upon if you are charging by the hour."*


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 30, 2016)

speedy petey said:


> *"You mean the code addressing kitchens, appliances and appliance receptacles?"*
> 
> No, the code that you said a DW must be on a dedicated circuit, just like I quoted before.



So, a DW isn't an appliance?


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 30, 2016)

So are you intentionally being snarky and obscure? Or can you just not help it?

Please tell me the written code that says a DW must be on it's own circuit. I am curious as I have never seen this one.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 30, 2016)

speedy petey said:


> So are you intentionally being snarky and obscure? Or can you just not help it?



I was just waiting for you to get to the actual subject, load calcs.



speedy petey said:


> Please tell me the written code that says a DW must be on it's own circuit. I am curious as I have never seen this one.



This is the actual quote; "By code a DW is supposed to be on a separate circuit," and if you'd be so kind as to point out the word,"own," that you allege I said.

Or perhaps broaden someones horizon and amplify upon NEC 210.


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 31, 2016)

*"This is the actual quote; "By code a DW is supposed to be on a separate circuit," and if you'd be so kind as to point out the word,"own," that you allege I said."*

Then yes, you are right and I am wrong. The way you wrote that though looks like you meant a dedicated circuit. In fact saying _"..on a separate circuit"_ could literally be taken as the same thing as dedicated circuit. Then with your playing games...it took several replies just to get a straight answer. Are you sure you're not a female?


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 31, 2016)

speedy petey said:


> *Then yes, you are right and I am wrong.*


*

It's not about right or wrong, but broadening the discussion and conveying the learning experience.



speedy petey said:



The way you wrote that though looks like you meant a dedicated circuit. In fact saying "..on a separate circuit" could literally be taken as the same thing as dedicated circuit.

Click to expand...



Aren't the 2 required 20A small appliance circuits in modern kitchens, both separate and dedicated?



speedy petey said:



"Then with your playing games...it took several replies just to get a straight answer. Are you sure you're not a female?

Click to expand...



But then again, I might be your father.*


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 31, 2016)

*"Aren't the 2 required 20A small appliance circuits in modern kitchens, both separate and dedicated?"*

Yes. And no, they are not required to be "dedicated". There is no limit to the number of receptacles on the two required SABC's, only that they serve only general use receptacles in the kitchen (including counter areas), nook, DR, pantry, and similar areas. 

My point is a DW is a fixed in place appliance and has nothing to do with the two required SABC's. Same would apply to an over-the-range micro.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 31, 2016)

speedy petey said:


> Yes. And no, they are not required to be "dedicated". There is no limit to the number of receptacles on the two required SABC's, only that they serve only general use receptacles in the kitchen (including counter areas), nook, DR, pantry, and similar areas.



Exactly, separate and dedicated for that particular space. 



speedy petey said:


> My point is a DW is a fixed in place appliance and has nothing to do with the two required SABC's. Same would apply to an over-the-range micro.



And while several kitchen appliance are allowed to be fed from a separate circuit, the limits are not unlimited, but determine by load calcs.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 31, 2016)

The problem here is language. Simple American english works well on this site.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 31, 2016)

A fruit summation O'Carnac.


----------

